# The Little Duck Song



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

So this was this randy Eagle who woke up one morning fealing like he needed a bit of loving.

He went out for a quick fly to see if there was anyone else around, and down on the ground he spotted this Dove. Well that was it, down he swooped, picked up the Dove and off they flew together.

After a while they parted & the Dove flew away singing joyfully 'I'm a little Dove, I've had a little Love, and I like it'

The Eagle was gagging for more, and continued on his quest, after a short while he spied a Blue Tit going about its business.
Well that was it, down he swooped, picked up the Blue Tit and off they flew together.

After a while they parted & the Blue Tit flew away singing joyfully 'I'm a little Tit, I've had a little Bit, and I like it'

The Eagle was feeling good now, and thought 'One more & I've got my hat trick, and it's not even breakfast time yet'. So he continued to circulate, untill he saw this Duck swimming in the lake. Well that was it, down he swooped, picked up the Duck and off they flew together.

After a while they parted & the Duck flew away singing joyfully....................

.................................. 'I'm a little Drake, He's made a big Mistake, but I like it'


----------

